# Where do you put your phone?



## Pattern (Jan 21, 2018)

I love my 2017 Cruze, but I don't know where to put my phone. For reference, I plug my phone in via the USB because I like the Android Auto display. 

I've put it in the cupholders, but it has fallen out. 

I've put it in the front area, but that's also got my garage door opener and sunglasses. 

I've put it in the storage hole behind the cupholders, but sometimes I need to put a water bottle there.

I don't need to see my display on the phone since I'm using Android Auto, but I want to mount it somewhere within reach of a USB cable. Has anyone else had this issue? And what have you done (or thought of doing) to solve it?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I put mine in the center, covered console. Though I don't plug it in, not sure if there is a place to put the cable.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I really wish they would have made a usb port inside the center console, so you could run Android auto sight unseen. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Center console behind the shifter is just wide enough for my G5. I wish there was a USB in it also, but it does serve a purpose as a charging stand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cupholder, up near the plug, or just put it in the wireless charger section of the console. Depends if I have it plugged in or just running off Bluetooth. Galaxy S8.

I do wish the USB plug was somewhere else that could be hidden - or that the front section of the console had a sliding cover or something.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey, how much are the usb/aux ports in the front? May have to tear into the console and wire one in.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

When I'm alone in the car, I lay mine in the front area where the ports are with the cable exiting to the passenger side. When there's a passenger, the phone cable is in the passenger's space and likely to get pushed around, so I set it the rear-most, squarish cupholder section.

It's pretty awful because there's just not a really good spot. For a vehicle where Android Auto and Apple CarPlay are provided, you would think some thought would go into what we're going to do with the device driving the head unit when it's plugged in.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I put mine up to my ear and yack the whole time I drive without looking side to side as I move from lane to lane.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try putting your garage remote clipped in the door pocket (I have a Gen I, but assume the II's also have a pocket) so all you need to do is when you have occasion to open the door, just reach down and click it. Also it is not that hard to install a USB port in the center console, again on the Gen I's anyways. I'll look later to see if I can find the pic's I took when I installed mine.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Wait, the gen 2 doesn't have the USB port in the console like the gen 1? *Facepalm*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are referring to my post, I an talking about the console on the dash.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

SilverCruzer said:


> I put mine up to my ear and yack the whole time I drive without looking side to side as I move from lane to lane.



HEY! I think I was behind you on the interstate this week...:cussing:


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> Wait, the gen 2 doesn't have the USB port in the console like the gen 1? *Facepalm*



Yes, it does...BUT, plugging the phone in to the fwd port you have to do something with the cord...if there was a port in the rectangular compartment mid console, it would be easier and the cord could just curl up with or under the phone.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Yes, it does...BUT, plugging the phone in to the fwd port you have to do something with the cord...if there was a port in the rectangular compartment mid console, it would be easier and the cord could just curl up with or under the phone.


From what I understand you just told me there is only a port by the cigarette lighter port by the radio. Is that correct?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> From what I understand you just told me there is only a port by the cigarette lighter port by the radio. Is that correct?


Yup









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> I put mine up to my ear and yack the whole time I drive without looking side to side as I move from lane to lane.


I didn't realize you drove a BMW 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Cruzen18 said:


> HEY! I think I was behind you on the interstate this week...:cussing:


 Was that you? I thought you wanted to ride my draft so I was "helping out" by trying to stay in front of you.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I keep my iPhone in that front pocket, and I use an iPhone cord that is just six inches long to plug in which is really helpful.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Same here I use the 6” cord , works great


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SilverCruzer said:


> I put mine up to my ear and yack the whole time I drive without looking side to side as I move from lane to lane.


I think I saw you later...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a pic of the USB port I installed


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks good and that's a great place to stash one, but I can't. I have a speaker there. Want to add one in either the open or closed floor console at some point.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> Hey, how much are the usb/aux ports in the front? May have to tear into the console and wire one in.


 when it comes to free mylink updates, Gm would deny the update if the USB in the factory location was rerouted elsewhere.



Blasirl said:


> Here is a pic of the USB port I installed



Gen one overseas did that 2 and put the blue led background around it like in other GM cars.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It's crazy that manufacturers have not figured out that people need a cell phone space in the car. Hello GM, cell phones are here to stay, design a place for them. Come on.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> It's crazy that manufacturers have not figured out that people need a cell phone space in the car. Hello GM, cell phones are here to stay, design a place for them. Come on.


A slot in the console would do the trick.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> It's crazy that manufacturers have not figured out that people need a cell phone space in the car. Hello GM, cell phones are here to stay, design a place for them. Come on.


That and no splash guards (mud flaps) available for the RS model. What were they thinking!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is something I've been thinking about while I patiently wait for my car (should be this week!) ... so, Android Auto only works with the phone plugged into the USB? I mainly only want to use it for maps. But I also want to listen to music, which I do with my iPod which also needs the USB. So basically I'm always going to have to pick between using Android Auto or using my iPod?? I don't stream music or use my phone for it and am not going to. I guess I can use the aux cord for the iPod but that's much more cumbersome ... and one more item with no place to stash. I thought Android Auto would be Bluetooth for some reason but I guess I'm mistaken?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gen 2 is far better off than Gen 1, you either put the phone in a cupholder....or a cupholder. Nothing larger than a nickel fits in the center console where the USB port is, and there are absolutely zero nooks to place things larger than a stick of gum.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> This is something I've been thinking about while I patiently wait for my car (should be this week!) ... so, Android Auto only works with the phone plugged into the USB? I mainly only want to use it for maps. But I also want to listen to music, which I do with my iPod which also needs the USB. So basically I'm always going to have to pick between using Android Auto or using my iPod?? I don't stream music or use my phone for it and am not going to. I guess I can use the aux cord for the iPod but that's much more cumbersome ... and one more item with no place to stash. I thought Android Auto would be Bluetooth for some reason but I guess I'm mistaken?


GM made a slot for phones if you go that charge package with sunroof and rear seat heaters IIRC. Honda had a decent idea of a ledge but you had to trade off with wireless charge pad or USB plug in for carplay/auto to work. For me I gave up and used USB stick for music. As for phone placement, I went Pitaka case and Qi magnetic vent clip charger.



anthonysmith93 said:


> Gen 2 is far better off than Gen 1, you either put the phone in a cupholder....or a cupholder. Nothing larger than a nickel fits in the center console where the USB port is, and there are absolutely zero nooks to place things larger than a stick of gum.


If you had MyLink there was a huge shelf there kinda sorta. Even when tuned, my car didn't have enough oomph to launch the phone off it.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

jblackburn said:


>


Interesting... also hideous. This how the Chinese version looks like:









SD card reader, AUX in, 2x USB no flaps.
Also i think your Radios are from the 2015 Gen 1.5 model?!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> That and no splash guards (mud flaps) available for the RS model. What were they thinking!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> View attachment 258898


Not sure what's your goal.


----------



## CDN Denial (Jun 4, 2018)

I plug my phone in the USB behind the shifter. Tuck the cord up above in the dash (any excess cord is tied off with zip tie and tuck my phone above and behind the USB port.


----------



## Motorcityhatch (Oct 28, 2018)

This thread highlights a real issue with this vehicle.

For those of us who drive a gen 2 and want to plug in our phone (use android auto/Apple car play) and leave it be while we drive, has anyone tried attaching one of these to the side of the driver/passenger area?

KMMOTORS Ultra Slim Side Pocket Black,Car Seat Side Organizer,Car Pockets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C33ANJ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WpH1BbAYZEM6K

[REDshield] Universal Black Car Net Bag Phone Holder Storage Pocket Organizer [2PK] [Also great for wallet, keys, pens, and MORE!] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01132DBUY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9qH1Bb9EVFDQV


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I put it on the passenger seat-imagine that.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I just plug it in and rest my phone in the cubby behind the shifter. It's not too big a deal for me really. The cable I have is too long though so I'd imagine at some point I might try a more permanent solution like running the wire under the console and drilling a small hole.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Premi...gen+magnetic&qid=1540792409&sr=8-2&ref=sr_1_2

on left vent.

And suction left of mirror and a bit behind.

https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Unive...gen+magnetic&qid=1540792434&sr=8-8&ref=sr_1_8

If you use the plate its frankly insanely unlikely itll fall off unless you have a thick case. Just don't do wireless charging.


If you don't use a case at all most phones will naturally hold still.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

I keep my phone in my pocket and use the bluetooth. They have distracted driving laws here. 
When using Waze on my phone for GPS, I just lay the phone over the radio display. It wont fall out of there


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I put my phone on the passenger seat if I am alone or in the glove box...and ignore it when I am driving. I even turn off the blue tooth occasionally. I wish more people would do this. It would save me from wanting to b8tch slap about 5 people a day who need to be constantly entertained while they drive. I mean I see people pull out of their driveways and not 2 seconds later they are looking at their friggin phones.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

MOTO13 said:


> I put my phone on the passenger seat if I am alone or in the glove box...and ignore it when I am driving. I even turn off the blue tooth occasionally. I wish more people would do this. It would save me from wanting to b8tch slap about 5 people a day who need to be constantly entertained while they drive. I mean I see people pull out of their driveways and not 2 seconds later they are looking at their friggin phones.


It really does blow my mind how many people I see on a DAILY basis just scrolling on their phone while they are driving. Like they are literally on instagram and I can see it from my car. It's so freaking dangerous it makes me so angry


----------



## geekacres (Jun 2, 2018)

Another fan of the cubby just behind the shifter.


----------



## Motorcityhatch (Oct 28, 2018)

I have an iPhone X- and it isn’t the biggest phone - but it doesn’t fit quite right in the cubby with the USB port

My premier doesn’t have the compartment above the touch screen (speaker) and a wireless charging slot (which doesn’t work) replaces the cubby directly in front of the armrest. My cup holders are kind of shallow.

All of these together make it pretty infuriating not just for my phone but for anything really. There isn’t even a place to put my sunglasses. I bought one of the items I sent in my previous post, and the adhesives won’t stick to anywhere in the car (I have tried a few kinds but I’m not willing to try strong adhesives and risk damaging the vehicle )

Sorry to vent! But I just bought this car and I’m getting so annoyed at these things. Hoped some of you would have cleaver solutions


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Kevin Payne (Sep 25, 2017)

This is what I did. Going to be hard wiring it eventually so it frees up my cigarette lighter port.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

I run a cord from the back seat USB to the front, usually phone sits passenger seat or in the open center console bin in front of the arm rest. I would KILL for a secondary data USB slot so i can android auto while my USB stick is playing music.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Run cord from USB port up through fuse cover handle, over into glovebox. Just temporarily til I run it permanently from I side the console into the glove box and the center console.


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

They have from WeatherTech a new cell phone cup holder contraption. They say it fits all cup holders but haven't picked one up yet. A little pricey at $34 hope to find something similar on Amazon. If anyone has one of these, post some pictures and a review.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> This is something I've been thinking about while I patiently wait for my car (should be this week!) ... so, Android Auto only works with the phone plugged into the USB? I mainly only want to use it for maps. But I also want to listen to music, which I do with my iPod which also needs the USB. So basically I'm always going to have to pick between using Android Auto or using my iPod?? I don't stream music or use my phone for it and am not going to. I guess I can use the aux cord for the iPod but that's much more cumbersome ... and one more item with no place to stash. I thought Android Auto would be Bluetooth for some reason but I guess I'm mistaken?


Just get yourself one of these little dudes for a dollar at any auto store and then you have 2 or 3 ports


----------



## mikeebr (May 20, 2018)

I have a vent phone holder. Love it. I placed it in the Left middle vent. It holds it well my phone. If it is not there, I probably have it resting in the passenger seat.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have Pro Clip magnetic holders in 5 different vehicles. Love the ease of use. I used 3M tape to attach some and some have a specific plastic mount. Here is a picture of it in one of my cars.


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

in a cup holder.
Under the hand brake.
wherever.
I have a moto G6

You guys actually use the anemic USB port?
A QC3 charger is exponentially faster.
Couldn't even power up my garmin with the built in one.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2019)

dougunder said:


> You guys actually use the anemic USB port?
> A QC3 charger is exponentially faster.


Works fine for me. The data port has more than enough output to keep my Pixel 3 charged while running Android Auto.


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I always put my phone in that little area where the usb is at. I have the iPhone 7 so it fits well there. Also use the open console thing for my keys, the only con to this is that they rattle around.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jun 3, 2018)

BOLUOYI Car Cup Holder Phone Mount with a Flexible Extra Long 11" Neck Universal Car Mount Adjustable Gooseneck Cup Holder Cradle for iPhone Cell Phone Black : Amazon.ca: Electronics


BOLUOYI Car Cup Holder Phone Mount with a Flexible Extra Long 11" Neck Universal Car Mount Adjustable Gooseneck Cup Holder Cradle for iPhone Cell Phone Black : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Decimator (Jun 29, 2019)

I put my phone in my pocket and just drive, but that's just me.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> I always put my phone in that little area where the usb is at. I have the iPhone 7 so it fits well there. Also use the open console thing for my keys, the only con to this is that they rattle around.


Yeah that's specifically why I put my keys in the front cubby where the usb ports are. They fit nice and snug. Then I have room for my phone and sunglasses in the back cubby behind the cupholders. Works pretty well.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I had the mobile phone holder that suctions to the windshield but I always hated it and it obstructs my vision (and makes me look like an Uber/Lyft Driver). 









I bought an adjustable phone holder for the cup holder from Amazon and I prefer that. Otherwise I have two LED cup holder covers when someone else is in my car and decides to drink. 










In the second case I bought a little side pouch from Dollar Tree that sticks to the side of my center console and let my phone sit there when the cup holder is not in place.


----------

